# Just got sworn in... what to expect at BMQ?



## AlphaCharlie

First and formost: Please feel free to move this if it‘s in the wrong section.

Anyways, I recently got accepted into the Princess Louis Fusiliers in Halifax as a reservist, and I have a couple of questions for your experienced military personel:

1. What should I expect in BMQ? Am I correct to assume it‘s not the same as Basic in the Summer? A breif summery would be nice.

2. I go in to get my kit on Monday, 9 Feb. What does a kit include? Do you think I‘ll get CADPAT or just olive green stuff?


Sorry for the questions, but i‘ve always wanted to be in the military, and it‘s quite an exciting time. 

Oh, and hello.


----------



## K-DoG

a day at basic: you wake up at 05:45 got 15 min to dress up in PT gear shave and brush your teeth, you run pt for about 40 min (run, pushups, run, sit ups, run, tricepdips, run,run) then you got about 45 min to take a shower get in uniform eat breakfast and prepare for inspection, after inspection you will do drill/class/whatever in periods of 40 min, you have one hour for lunch and one hour for dinner, around 20:00 you do afternoon PT (sometimes you play sports) lights out at 23:00 and you will probly get fire picket (gotta patrol for an hour). expect to be kept extremely busy, you will not have time to breath...

about the kit, you get everything you need to survive in pretty much any weather conditions. you will get the olive green until you finish basic.

couple tips: once you get your combat boots go out and buy a GOOD pair of insoles, drill will kill your feet, shoe polish and get yourself a liter to burn lose threads off your uniform, and if you don‘t shave, start doing so, in uniform you have to shave every day. oh one more thing, start running on a daily basis, try to achieve 8km in 40 min.
good luck an have fun

ps: next time search before you ask something


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

Expect An Unmatched Experience   :boring:  

Expect To be Tested And Challenged   :boring:  

Except The Big Green Fella   :rage:  

You All know What i mean


----------



## stukirkpatrick

Do you know what type of BMQ you are going to take (ie wkend, co-op or summer?)

If you have to wait until the summer to be trained, you can still parade with your unit until then, just without doing any of the really fun stuff (except PT     ) 

Summer Basic is just BMQ with SQ after it (if you have the full 2 months).

Today (the 1st) is the 1 yr anniversary of my swearing in.  It may not seem like much, but I still feel proud   :warstory:     

Also, don‘t count on being issued CADPAT until after your trade course, depending on your supply situation.  You get all the new winter kit and Dress Uniform after SQ though.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

I‘m only resereve, so it‘s all on weekends.


----------



## stukirkpatrick

even in the reserve you can take summer basic (what I did).  But its better to be trained quicker so you can do the SQ/Infantry (your trade, right) in one summer.


----------



## Slanker

im being trained for 16 weeks beginning Feb 9. then taking my trade course this summer...


----------



## GhostRecce

if your doing it with us (Thursday nights, weekends) you should expect to have a great time (evil grin)    :dontpanic: 

just a thought, since you havnt even done BMQ yet you should remove the Private rank on your name and the affiliations with the PLF in your profile


----------



## AlphaCharlie

Well i‘m part of the PLF, i‘m sworn in. 

I dont see how not having done BMQ makes me not part of the regiment.


----------



## Slanker

Yeah i thought the same thing as alpha


----------



## pegged

I‘m also doing my BMQ on weekends, starting April 1st. I‘m doing SQ and BIQ in the summer. Will SQ be July - August then BIQ August-September? Basically can I do both the SQ and my trade in the summer?


----------



## Slumsofsackville

Only when you drank your rum, and wear the badge or been working with the Plts (intergraded)For a wile, Not B coy or in training then, your fully in. Or at lease family. 

Till then your a PTE R, Canadian Forces. PLF are training you. Hey we all went through this. 
Just read what it says on your shoulder, CANADA not PLFUS.


----------



## stukirkpatrick

Yes, it should be possible to take your SQ and BIQ back-to-back in the summer, depending on what course s are available in your brigade.


----------



## GhostRecce

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb] Well i‘m part of the PLF, i‘m sworn in.
> 
> I dont see how not having done BMQ makes me not part of the regiment. [/qb]


I dont see how being sworn in makes you a trained private, or a Fusilier at that.


----------



## fusilier955

Were you the PTE R that said after being sworn in "It feels like the Army owns me" in the officer‘s mess?  And by the way, the guys are right, until you get your regimental cap badge, you are not part of the unit just yet.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

do you guys always rag on new guys this much?

I might not be frequenting these forums anymore if that‘s the case.


----------



## Pikache

I suggest you drop that kind of attitude right now.

These guys are informing you of the way things work in their regiment. (And I agree with their sentiments) Not saying you‘re not worthy, but you just haven‘t EARNED the privilege.

Keep in mind that you‘ll probably end up working with the PLFs posting here.


----------



## andrewvalentine83

I heard there are no more summer BMQs, now it‘s just weekend or co-op.  Until you pass your MOC, you are NOT part of the regiment.  Just like in the regs, you finish your MOC, then get posted to a specific unit.  I remember on my MOC we all wore Canada epaulettes because technically we didn‘t belong to a regiment yet.


----------



## xFusilier

AC,

Wow,  all I can say is does your post ever make me wish that I was sitting up in the B Coy office once again, to help disabuse you of the notions which you currently hold.  However, if I did my job correctly back in ‘96 and ‘97 there will certainly be people that will do as good a job as I could.  But, seeing as I will not be there to welcome you into the loving bosom of the military,
allow me to enlighten you...

You have started on a journey so to speak.  This journey may end up with you becoming a member of the Regiment, it may not.  You may one day even become one of those members of the Regiment who is remembered over a beer, from time to time by people you once served with long after you‘ve released or you could just show up and after a couple of weeks of QL2 drop a memo like this:

*1.  I do not like the Army* 

*2.  I do not like MCpl "xFusilier"* 

*3. I want out of the Army* 

And go on through life knowing that you tried something and failed.

Now my interests are a bit vested as I spent some of the best years of my life as a member of the Regiment to which you aspire to be a member, so allow me to say this:

You are not a member of the Regiment.  I rebadged as a trained infantryman to the PLF in 1993 and it took me almost a year to be accepted into the Regimental family.  Until then I was just another guy walking around with the Regt‘s cap badge on my pumpkin.

If you are accepted by your peers as a member of the regiment you will know it.  Until then keep your head down, do what you are told, and do it to the best of your ability.  You may be entering an environment, where perhaps for the first time in your life you will be held directly to account for your actions.  Only when you have proved your worth to the people that have came before you will you truly be a part of the Regiment.  

When I was in we had people who never managed to prove their mettle and they were not missed when they eventually released.

Lastly good luck.


----------



## winchable

God help you if you piss off the lads in the PLF!

I don‘t think you should see it as they‘re ragging on you any more then you should expect to be ragged on anywhere else (IE; BMQ, Training nights, Ex‘s, Etc.) for being the new guy.

I think once you get in to the training more, you will understand the significance of saying you are a part of a unit and actually BEING a part of that unit.

There is a right of passage that everyone has to go through before they can truly say they are a Fusilier etc. Simply being sworn in is a step towards that right of passage, but is not quite there.

Edit: xfusilier put it much more in depth at the same time I was doing so, but I‘ll leave my post for continuity‘s sake anyway.


----------



## Slumsofsackville

We like to see new faces, but show us your ready for the unit, by working hard, sweating, ETC after that and your in, come find me, if im still in, I‘ll buy you a milk or a beer. 

Where not ragging, just teaching you how to respect ones unit.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

Prove Yourself Worthy And Im Sure The Boys From PLF Will Give Ya What ya Deserve 

I was Instructed by a few Of them They are Bang on fellas Kinda Guys you want In a Trench With ya


----------



## AlphaCharlie

Well I appologize.

As of now I am still a newbie and I dont know the ins and outs of the system.

Now that I am more informed, I retract my previous statments.


----------



## Northern Touch

> Originally posted by Infantry Soldier:
> [qb] I heard there are no more summer BMQs, now it‘s just weekend or co-op.   [/qb]


I was told I would probably be doing BMQ and MOC training in the summer.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

All I know is that my BMQ takes up every weekend in March and all of March break...

So what would I do in summer if i‘m done basic?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

Go to Aldershot To Do Your SQ/BIQ


----------



## Slumsofsackville

If you want to know more, Find me at work. we will talk if Im not busy.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

Is there a thread that has a list of what all these acronyms mean?

I‘ve figured out that BMQ is basic military qualification, and BIQ is (a guess) Basic Infantry Qualification? SQ is (another guess) Soldier Qualification?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

Yeah Sq is Solider Qual.

C6
C9
Mr. Gustav
Grenades 
Pyro 
And A Field Ex


----------



## Sh0rtbUs

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb] do you guys always rag on new guys this much?
> 
> I might not be frequenting these forums anymore if that‘s the case. [/qb]


I saw you‘re later post retracting this statement, but for those wqho stand by this (not necessarily meaning you AlphaCharlie) that it isnt a matter of "ragging" if you get challenged on something, or simply lectured. The majority of the guys on these forums know what they‘re talking about, and respect isnt given out here, its earned over time. (Im still working on that 1       )

Anyways, back on track. Are the weapons used in BMQ predetermined, or do we learn to use the C7, Carl-G and grenades etc ...as well as whatever happens to come along to the unit? Im aware that the Canadian Army tends to get this type of trend going, where its a "we use what we get" type of scenario.


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

As far as ive heard Only C7 is Taught On BMQ 

Ive Also heard Of A Little C9 On BMQ But Thats a Rarity


----------



## GhostRecce

Glad to see you‘ve seen the light. 

During the summer you‘ll get your SQ/BIQ done and then you‘ll be all set to train.

And Robert when are you ever busy? hehe..


----------



## portcullisguy

AlphaCharlie...

It took me the better part of my nearly two years in the CF to finally get fully MOC-trained as an infantry private.

BMQ is the first of several courses you need to finish, all of which I‘m sure have been discussed to death in the recruiting area, if nowhere else.

I‘ll keep the post relevant, though.

You can do one of two main things this summer:

1. You can complete the REST of your infantry training (assuming that is your trade).

2. You can do nothing at all, in which case your regt will probably fill your spot with someone else, and you‘ll have to wait until the next courses come along.  In the meanwhile, you will be severely restricted in what you can do with your unit.

A personal experience, for a moment.  When I was on BMQ, I had to wear the CF cornflake capbadge like everyone else, and my unit did NOT want me parading with them while I was on course - although some other units allowed their BMQ candidates to do so, as members of "B Coys" or training companies.

My BMQ was on weekends, like yours.  Some weekends, we were told to wear our epaulette slips ons.  The only ones I had been issued said "48 HIGHRS" on them.  This (rightly) annoyed many instructors, who deemed that no regimental associations should be allowed at all.  So we had to ALL wear "CANADA" slip ons, or no one wore ANY at all.  This changed from weekend to weekend, depending on the personalities in charge and who was making the decisions, but generally those slip ons were not on my shoulders very long.

Finally, when I got BMQ out of the way, we went off to summer camp for SQ and infantry MOC courses.  At SQ, we kept the cornflake, and were still not allowed any regimental slip ons (although again, they eventually relented and allowed us to wear them to make it easier to identify us, I think).  Had I joined the GGFG‘s, I would have been badged with the regimental badge, as is their tradition.  Eventually, the GGFG recruits on the SQ course were de-badged by the Directing Staff who demanded uniformity over regimental traditions.  This was, after all, Land Force Central Area Training Centre Meaford, not 31 CBG.

After SQ, I felt proud to have earned the Infantry cap badge.  I knew I wouldn‘t have it long, as I was going to finish the infantry course in 4 weeks.  But there is an undeniable sense of accomplishment as you move from one phase (SQ) of training into a new, deeper phase (infantry).  You were part of a select group.  Infanteers, like all trades I am sure, feel deep sense of pride in their belonging to that special group.  You will learn things that other trades will not get to learn, and it is usually fun stuff (like M203 grenades and 60mm mortars).

The progression is capped off when you finally pass your MOC and have honestly and rightly earned your regimental capbadge (or in the case of the GGFG‘s, re-earned it).  I am still a newbie in my regt, and am still in "mouth closed, ears open" mode, but nothing can take away the fact that I earned my badge and am an infanteer.

So, make your choice, spend your summer wisely.  If this is what you want, get it done as quickly as possible, get stuck right in and absorb all you can like a sponge.  When you‘ve earned the capbadge, you‘ll know your part of the regimental family.

Nothing against the cadets, but when I see the regiment‘s cadets, I can‘t help feeling just a little put out, because they were rank and wear the capbadge, but are not sworn members and are not MOC qualified.  I know I shouldn‘t feel that way, and I would never hold it against them - it‘s an important youth experience that will serve them well.


----------



## portcullisguy

Unless they changed things, BMQ only includes the C7.

My BMQ had three weekends of SQ stuff attached at the end (after our grade parade).  The purpose of this was to get the C9/C6 out of the way.  Two weekends were the in-class stuff, and the third was the range weekend.

They did this to make the summer SQ one week shorter.  This way, all the summer training was done by August 15, and we then could go straight into the MILCON (militia concentration exercise) afterwards.

Expect something similar in your area.  They may compress things, move things around, etc., in order to make sure you are done by the time your area has their concentration.  It seems that for the staff running these things, the more numbers they get, the better, so look forward to a long summer.


----------



## AlphaCharlie

Well thanks for the information.

I‘m going to get kitted on the 9th of Feb, so i‘m pretty excited about that, but I reckon the novelty of it all will wear off shortly.

One more quick question: How am I supposed to know where to meet and what to do? Will they call me before I am supposed to do BMQ with details?


----------



## Cpl. Williamson

Well Usually Youll be Given Joining Instruction By said Unit Containing

Times/Dates , Misc Info And Kit List


----------



## winchable

> Originally posted by AlphaCharlie:
> [qb] I‘m going to get kitted on the 9th of Feb, so i‘m pretty excited about that, but I reckon the novelty of it all will wear off shortly. [/qb]


Haha, the novelty of having all of your kit will wear off right about when one of the M/Cpl‘s decides its time to lay out all the kit on the armoury floors in exactly the same way, and then pack it up and lay it out..and pack it up again...then lay it out...until everyone figures out that Pte. Bloggins figures out his gask mask bag wasn‘t closed and corrects him.


----------



## cathtaylor

Well it's now official I'm now a Private Recruit!!!! It was a proud moment! Had some of my loved ones there and of course they took pictures...Now it's off to St.Jean!!

Cath


----------



## Mountain_marc

Cool, congrats!!! Hopefully I will in that position one day!


----------



## Freight_Train

Congratulations Cathy!  I was sworn in on September 2nd.
Best of luck,
Greg


----------



## sauve

congratulations good luck.


----------



## PteCamp

Congrats Cath! Best of Luck in St. Jean!


----------



## SEB123

when are you lleaving for st-jean


----------



## cathtaylor

I have to report on the 27th of September so i'm leaving on the 26th to make sure I'm there on time.


----------



## buffboyali

Hey I just wanted to say I'm finally getting sworn in to the reserves as a MED A. I am very glad I got accepted and my ceremony is Thursday the 23rd. I also wanted to thank this website and its suers for helping me out with all of my questions and concerns. Thanks a lot wow this place is helpful. 
P.S. Oh and if anyone wants to know know how long it took for me to get in, it was from mid April to september.


----------



## Sundborg

Congrats, welcome to the team!


----------



## Tracker

Good luck


----------



## Ender57

Congrats, it took some time by the looks of it, but it's definatly worth the wait.


----------



## bigwig

Im just curious as to what day you recived your call? Im waiting to get my call any day now and I was wondering if they only call between mondays and thursday because (if im not mistaken) those are the only days the CFRC is open.


----------



## buffboyali

recruiting center didn't call me. my regiment called me and said we got your infomation now. Come to be sworn next week.


----------



## bigwig

Good stuff! 

Where are you getting sworn in?


----------



## POWER

Congradulations.


----------



## buffboyali

They called me last thurday( parading their for my regiment). Also its 12th medical company. Im going in as a MED A.


----------



## jordan_o

Hey congrats. I got called last night and am getting sworn in on Thursday as well (R031). Good luck!  ;D


----------



## fleeingjam

Congrats, i hope to be thanking everyone like this someday too.


----------



## jordan_o

Anyone know roughly how long the swearing in cerimony will take? I'm not in a rush or anything, but I have to take the morning off of school as it is at 8am, and I'm just wondering if I'll make it for some of my last period classes. IIRC the kit draw is the day after...so how long do you guys roughly think it will take?


----------



## 30fdGunner

Congrats to all you guys joining the team its good that we are getting more members. The swearing in ceremony will only take at the most an hour. All you do is swear your alligence and sign a few papers with your CO, then your done. So no u wont have to take the afternoon off.


----------



## SEB123

good luck


----------



## PARAMEDIC

Private Recruit Cath Taylor, you sure must have liked the sound of that after all that waiting 

Congratulations   and good luck 

As for me im gonna be here on the 27th  twidling my thumbs lol.

Work hard, have fun, enjoy it.

You deserve it.


----------



## hump

BIQ  &  six month in... i was  issued my regimental cap badge  i was  swore in   01 may 1997  & got issues my cap in oct 1997


----------



## hump

alpga charlie   ... your comment  about you only  being reserves is a disservice to  yourself,  the unit  & all other  past  present & future who chose to serve with any reserves unit


----------



## mygosh

the one thing I cna't stress enough is DONT MAKE EXCUSES when you screw up just say you screwed up and you'll try harder never say you didn't have enough time to do something just except responsibliltie when you mess up


----------



## bigwig

Hey guys. I just got back in from getting sworn in at the Oshawa armouries. Im so happy Im finally where I am right now and I cant wait for BMQ on Nov. 2nd. tons of paper work though!

Our plane leaves on the 31st (halloween) at 11:00 and I just wanted to know who all was going to be there and what regiment you are going to be in afterwards. Im going PPCLI
Thanks!


----------



## bigwig

ah crap theres already a thread for this.... sorry moderators  :-[
too excited, i had to tell someone lol


----------



## Alex252

Hey bigwig you said you got sworn in at the Oshawa Armory right? If im thinking of the right Oshawa its near Whitby right? Why did you get sworn in there if you going PPCLI


----------



## bigwig

Yes Oshawa is right beside Whitby. I was supposed to get it done in Toronto but the recruiter said some people were on strike or were protesting or something along those lines outside of the building... so they put me in Oshawa (which is better because thats where i live anyways). 

There was 13 guys there, 2 guys were going navy, 2 Engineers and the rest were infantry (6 of which were PPCLI and 3 were going RCR). I was surpirsed to see as many PPCLI guys as I did...


----------



## CL84

Hey man, Congrats!! Great job! 

My name is Chris La Pointe, I'm 20 years old. 

I've sworn in already, on October 14th in Kitchener Ontario. I will be leaving by train sunday 840am on a train to Quebec. I transfer in Toronto, so maybe I'll see someone from this forum on the train? I am going Regular Force, Infantry, headed to The RCR. My course starts November 2nd. 

Congrats everyone, good luck, I'll see you there.


----------



## Shulaev

I also fly out on Halloween same time so I guess ill meet you on the plane , I got sworn in in TO no strike there  (OCt 27) , i heard it was a pretty big ceremony in Oshawa ,  haha only I and this other guy were sworn in both PPCLI although he goes on the 14 of November whilst I depart in 3 days , haha the Kitchener(sup Chris) fellas have to take the train . Cheers to everyone and ill see you on the bright side .


----------



## CL84

HAHA, what's up buddy?

AHHH MOTHA-LAND!!!! haha see you in a few days bud.  :dontpanic:


----------



## bigwig

Oh man this is gonna be good! Ill look around for us guys on the message board because we need to kill 2 hours, might as well get to know eatchother since we're gonna be sharing a fox hole in a little bit ;D
See ya at Pearson!


----------



## Shulaev

Hey I know how we can kill some time ............ bring POGS and magic cards  :dontpanic: :dontpanic: :dontpanic: hahaha > i can crack myself up sometime


----------



## phalen

yo, i was sworn in with you, oct 27th 
I leave for basic Nov 14th tho 
weird to know someone from this site was there and i didn't even know.


----------



## J.F.

Howdy everyone.   I received the call today to report this weekend for swearing in.   From the day that I submitted my application to the day I got the call was about 6 months, and everything went pretty smooth.   I'm going to keep posting as I continue with the adventure!  After I am sworn in, I think it will be appropriate to change my avatar to KOCALGR... Cheers, JF


----------



## infamous_p

congratulations!!


..from what ive been reading in these forums... it seems that my recruiting process has taken a considerably shorter amount of time compared to most other people.. i first walked into the unit and applied directly on November 30th, and even with a few medical concerns regarding depression where my file was to be sent off, i got the call around January 18. i was sworn in last night, january 26th, and im starting BMQ on friday .. january 28th.. the process seemed to go pretty quick compared to a lot of others  :-\

so 3 months minus 2 days


----------



## J.F.

Howdy everyone.  I was sworn in today and my sponsoring Lt. asked me to join right in and start working right away.  The enrollment process might be slow, but once you're in, you're IN.  The unit I've joined (KOCR) seems like a really great bunch, and I'm very happy that I made the decision to join.  To anyone who reads this and is thinking about joining, I've got to recommend it!
Cheers, JF!


----------



## medicjade

So I am off to wainwright soon, I am thinking somewhere in July. I am going in on parade night as they instructed me to, along with ALL of my kit, and apparently they are going to teach me how to put my hair up properly, how to polish my boots.. etc.. Does anyone else have the same instructions? Or are there any people that are going out to Wainwright?


----------



## Rubes

Congrats.  

Is the uniform part of the kit?..  Or do you not get that until BMQ?


----------



## medicjade

Thanks!

The uniform came with my kit.. along with 2 extra uniforms (CadPad as well -- some people were saying that we initially get the old ones, but that wasnt in my case). I got 2 parade boots, gortex boots, and the whites.. 

Now I am just waiting for my Beret and Webbing and Tac Vest to come in


----------



## goshofmosh

ya I got told pretty much every day my hai was a mess and I have bangs but they don't care there really isn't a specific way to do it just pull it up and glue it back unless in the field cause it'll attract bugs but have fun it'll be a blast it always is


----------



## LordVagabond

The easiest solution to hair styles.... do what I do.... hair clippers on 1/4 inch setting, BUZZZZZZZZZ   ;D


----------



## Dogboy

Im off to Wainwright on the 9 of may are you the same class?


----------

